# Festplatte richtig löschen

## SarahS93

Mag sein das es zum Thema "Festplatte richtig löschen" schon viele Informationen im Netz gibt, ich werde daraus aber nicht wirklich schlau.

In manchen Anleitungen heisst es 7x mal soll die Festplatte überschrieben werden damit die eigentlich Daten weg sind.

In anderen Anleitungen heisst es 2x mit zufalls Daten aus /dev/urandom überschreiben sei sicher genug.

Andere wiederrum benutzen besondere Programme wie z.B. shred.

Ich bin verunsichert und weiss nicht welche Methode nun die richtig sein soll.

Habe 10 Festplatten von denen ich meine Daten unwiederruflich löschen will da ich diese Festplatten verkaufen möchte.

Wie macht Ihr das?

----------

## cryptosteve

Wir haben doch kürzlich über Festplattenverschlüsselung diskutiert? Sind die Platten auch verschlüsselt? Wenn ja, dann brauchst Du doch nichts zu machen ...

----------

## SarahS93

Nein, nicht sie sind nicht verschlüsselt.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ok, danach gehen die Meinungen dann ein wenig auseinander. Ich denke, es reicht im allgemeinen aus, seine Platte einmal mit $random zu überschreiben. Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, machs halt zweimal. Alles andere dürfte eher ein theoretisches Szenario sein.

----------

## SarahS93

Naja, wenn ich von /dev/zero lese komme ich auf 20..30 MB/s.

Lasse ich dd von /dev/urandom lesen komme ich auf 5..10 MB/s.

Und bei /dev/random ist es irgendwas im KB/s bereich.

Geht das nicht irgendwie zu beschleunigen?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Geht das nicht irgendwie zu beschleunigen?

 

Die Beschleunigung liegt halt daran, Nullen statt Random zu nehmen. Mir persönlich würde es ausreichen, ist hier aber theoretischer Natur, da es keine vollverschlüsselten Festplatten gibt.

An welches forensische Labor wolltest Du Deine Platten denn verkaufen und wieviel Jahre gibst Du denen Zeit, die Daten wiederherzustellen und zweckzuentfremden?

----------

## SarahS93

Hehe, ne keine Ahnung wer da irgendwas versuchen könnte wieder etwas herzustellen.

Fühle mich einfach nicht wohl mit dem gedanken Festplatten mit noch bruchstücken von meinen Daten in fremde Hänge zu geben.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, das Thema hatten wir hier neulich schon mal, siehe zb im Thread Daten ultimativ löschen - HDD-Verkauf

Dort sind sicher noch lesenswerte Tipps und Meinungen mit bei  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ach, stimmt, neulich ... vor 6 Jahren. Wie konnten wir das vergessen?   :Embarassed: 

Ich halte es übrigens so, dass ich Datenträger grundsätzich nicht verkaufe. Ich fahre sie solange, bis sie drohen fehleranfällig zu werden und schrotte sie dann unwiederbringlich. 

Zu einer Diskussion von 2008 sei übrigens noch angemerkt, dass man sich da wohl auch auf die geänderten Medien einstellen muss. Bei USB-Sticks und SSDs ist es wohl besser, jede Zelle einzeln zu zerstörend (gilt auch für den SSD-Teil bei Hybridplatten) und SSDs sind wohl auch nicht so einfach zu überschreiben, weil kaum einer weiß, wie die Dinger intern tatsächlich aussehen und was die Firmware auf den SSDs genau macht.

----------

## SarahS93

OK, einmal mit dd und 0en reicht wohl aus denke ich.

Kann ich bei dd eine Anzeige bekommen wie weit er ist?

----------

## Christian99

ja, wenn dd ein USR1 Signal geschickt bekommt, zeigt er seinen aktuellen status an.

das kannst du zb mit 

```
killall dd -USR1
```

 von einem anderen terminal aus machen.

----------

## SarahS93

Aber bedeutet "killall $name" nicht alle Prozesse mit dem Namen $name töten?

Ich will ein laufendes dd nicht beenden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nunja, killall sendet zunächst einmal ein Signal an einen Prozess. Das ist in vielen (den meisten?) Fällen wohl dazu gedacht, den Prozess ordnungsgemäß, oder hilfsweise mit Gewalt, zu beenden. Es kann aber auch einen Neustart implizieren, oder halt andere Signale senden.

Lustigerweise habe ich ad hoc zur -USR auch nichts in der Manpage gefunden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Err, Nachtrag:

-USR1 ist kein Signal von killall, sondern eines von dd.

Aus 'man dd':

```
       Schickt man einem laufenden dd-Prozess ein USR1-Signal, gibt dieser auf der Standardfehlerausgabe Eingabe-/Ausgabe-Statistiken aus 

       und führt mit dem Kopieren fort.

              $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null& pid=$!

              $ kill -USR1 $pid; sleep 1; kill $pid

              18335302+0 Datensätze ein 18335302+0 Datensätze aus 9387674624 Bytes (9,4 GB) kopiert, 34,6279 Sekunden, 271 MB/s

```

----------

## Christian99

aber killall kennt auch die signalnamen. aus der manpage

```
 killall  sends a signal to all processes running any of the specified

       commands.  If no signal name is specified, SIGTERM is sent.

       Signals can be specified either by name (e.g.  -HUP or -SIGHUP) or by

       number (e.g.  -1) or by option -s.
```

----------

## 3PO

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> [...] Kann ich bei dd eine Anzeige bekommen wie weit er ist?

 

Wie wäre es so?  :Wink: 

```
#!/bin/bash

SOURCE="/dev/zero"

TARGET="/dev/sdc"

TARGRTSIZE="$(fdisk -l $TARGET 2> /dev/null |grep Disk |grep $TARGET |awk '{print $5}')"

((DISKSIZE="$TARGRTSIZE"/1000000000))

dd if=$SOURCE bs=1M | pv -s "$DISKSIZE"G | dd of=/"$TARGET" bs=1M
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Leicht OT: Ich gebe meine Festplatten auch nicht her.

Nicht, dass ich solch sensible Daten hätte. Aber ich fühle mich dabei wohler.

Mittlerweile habe ich mal 5 alte Platten aufgeschraubt und die silbernen Scheiben geben nette "Bierdeckel" her  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

zur Beschleunigung, frandom kann das (schon lange bei Android bzw. #XDA im Einsatz):

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/frandom

----------

## mv

Ob Nullen oder Random ist wahrscheinlich gerade wurscht.

Was jedoch nicht wurscht ist: Fehlerhafte Sektoren, die von der Platte ausgeblendet wurden, werden so auf keinen Fall überschrieben. Mit hdparm kann man m.W. ein Kommando an die Platte senden, dass sie alles ausnulllt - in dem Fall einschließlich der ausgeblendeten Sektoren. Das sollte auch etwas schneller gehen als dd.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ach herrje. Die (veralteten) Theorien über das x-fache Überschreiben haben sich zu nichts aufgelöst, als die Festplattenkapazitäten 20GB überschritten. Damals ging es um "Randbereiche" und magnetischen Überlagerungen. Bei heutigen Festplatten kann selbst das beste forensische Labor nichts mehr widerherstellen, wenn eine Festplatte nur 1x mit Zufallszahlen überschrieben wurde. Anderes behaupten nur noch diejenigen steif und fest, die teure Löschprogramme verkaufen wollen.)

Ist nur ein einziges Bit falsch rekonstruiert, ist eine unbestimmte Anzahl an Bytes (1,2,4 oder  :Cool:  ebenso nutzlos. Das vergessen irgendwie immer alle. Und "ausgeblendete Sektoren" sind defekt. Was davon rekonstruiert werden (könnte) ist allenfalls bruchstückhaft und somit zu 0% zuverlässig. Sonst wäre der Sektor ja nicht efekt.

Die für mich schnellste Methode ist, die Festplatte einfach einmal mit TrueCrypt zu verschlüsseln.

Zum Nachlesen, auch wenn es nicht mehr ganz neu ist: Heise Security: Einmal Überschreiben genügt.  *Heise Artikel erster Absatz wrote:*   

> Seit Jahrzehnten hält sich die Mär, dass man Daten auf Festplatten mehrfach mit unterschiedlichen Mustern überschreiben muss, um sie wirklich sicher zu löschen. Und das, obwohl selbst spezialisierte Datenrettungsunternehmen unumwunden zugeben: Wenn eine Festplatte auch nur einmal mit Nullen überschrieben wird, sind alle Daten unwiederbringlich verloren.

 Und weiter unten: *Heise Artikel vierter Absatz wrote:*   

> Das hindert freilich die Anbieter von Datenlöschprogrammen nicht, Software feilzubieten, die nach jahrzehntealten, für Disketten entwickelten Sicherheitsstandards Daten bis zu 35-mal überschreibt. Das gibt dem Löschenden das psychologisch wichtige Gefühl es gründlich gemacht zu haben, ist aber reine Zeitverschwendung.

 

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ach herrje. Die (veralteten) Theorien über das x-fache Überschreiben haben sich zu nichts aufgelöst, als die Festplattenkapazitäten 20GB überschritten.

 

Wie gesagt: Das Problem ist nicht, dass das Überschreiben untauglich wäre, sondern, dass das Überschreiben aufgrund der Elektronik der Platte mit dd für gewisse (als fehlerhaft markierte Sektoren) nicht möglich ist. (Unabhängig davon las ich irgendwo, dass man bei Platten im <1TB-Bereich trotzdem noch ein paar Bit rekonstruieren könnte, wenngleich auch meist keine hintereinanderliegenden; in der Praxis würde ich mir selbst bei sensibelsten Daten darüber aber keine Gedanken machen, weil ein paar Bit zu wenig Information bieten.)

----------

## ulenrich

 *mv wrote:*   

> sondern, dass das Überschreiben aufgrund der Elektronik der Platte mit dd für gewisse (als fehlerhaft markierte Sektoren) nicht möglich ist.

 Wow, 

ein möglicher Exploit für das Bundeskriminalamt wäre dann also: Vor einem möglichen WipeOut durch den Verdächtigen und dem Abtransport der Edv bei der Hausdurchsuchung: Vorher einen Virus einschleusen, der die Festplatten als in Teilen fehlerhaft markiert!

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   sondern, dass das Überschreiben aufgrund der Elektronik der Platte mit dd für gewisse (als fehlerhaft markierte Sektoren) nicht möglich ist. Wow, 
> 
> ein möglicher Exploit für das Bundeskriminalamt wäre dann also: Vor einem möglichen WipeOut durch den Verdächtigen und dem Abtransport der Edv bei der Hausdurchsuchung: Vorher einen Virus einschleusen, der die Festplatten als in Teilen fehlerhaft markiert!

 *tehehe* wenn das mal keine Idee ist.  :Smile: 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite: Alle wichtigen Daten bei mir liegen in TrueCrypt-Containern. Defekte Sektoren sind mir also schnurz, denn was daraus rekonstruiert werden könnte wäre der Müll, der dabei rauskommt, wenn man sich einen TrueCrypt-Container (oder sonstwie verschlüsselten Sektor) mit hexdump anschaut. Wichtige Daten zu verschlüsseln ist, meiner Meinung nach, immer noch der beste Schutz.

----------

## 3PO

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> [...] Aber mal Spaß beiseite: Alle wichtigen Daten bei mir liegen in TrueCrypt-Containern. Defekte Sektoren sind mir also schnurz, denn was daraus rekonstruiert werden könnte wäre der Müll, der dabei rauskommt, wenn man sich einen TrueCrypt-Container (oder sonstwie verschlüsselten Sektor) mit hexdump anschaut. Wichtige Daten zu verschlüsseln ist, meiner Meinung nach, immer noch der beste Schutz.

 

Super Idee.  :Wink: 

Dann braucht man ja zum Entschlüsseln sich nur noch von der NSA den "Generalschlüssel" zu holen.  :Smile: 

----------

## SarahS93

Einfach und schnell -  habe das jetzt bei mir so gelöst:

fdisk /dev/sdd  (Partionen löschen, eine neue erstellen)

cryptsetup -v -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -h sha1 -s 256 luksFormat /dev/sdd1

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdd1 verschluesseltefestplatte-sdd1

mkfs.ext4 -j /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-sdd1

mount /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-sdd1 /mnt/pc2_sdd1/

dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/pc2_sdd1/0

umount /mnt/pc2_sdd1/

cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-sdd1

fdisk /dev/sdd  (Partition löschen, eine neue leere erstellen)

mkfs.ext4 -j /dev/sdd1

Erhoffe mir dadurch das wenn jemmand versucht mit Datenwiederherstellungesprogrammen etwas wieder herzustellen, er nur das Zeug von cryptsetup finden kann, und damit schonmal garnichts anfangen kann.

Und wenn er das in 10 Jahren einmal entschlüsselt bekommt, findet er eine riesen menge an 0en.

Hoffe dann ist demjenigen die Lust an dem Rumstöbern meiner 11 Jahre alten Daten dann vergangen.

----------

## mv

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Vorher einen Virus einschleusen, der die Festplatten als in Teilen fehlerhaft markiert!

 

Wie gesagt, Spaß beiseite. Ich glaube nicht, dass dies technisch möglich ist (wenn die Festplattenhersteller nicht eine unbekannte Backdoor eingebaut haben): das "Ummappen" defekter Sektoren geschieht automatisch; außerdem ist die Anzahl dieser Sektoren stark beschränkt (mit ide-smart oder smartmontools kann man vermutlich etwas darüber erfahren, wenn man die Ausgabe zu lesen versteht).

----------

## hitachi

Das Löschen der Partitionen und Anlegen von neuen Partitionen, am Besten gleich auch in anderen Größen und mit anderen Startsektoren, ist sicher gut. Dann kann man auch noch das Dateisystem ändern, bevor man ans ausnullen geht. Zufallszahlen sollten, wenn man diese nutzt, auch nicht von einem pseudo-Generator kommen sondern von einem echten Hardwarezufallszahlengenerator. Das Problem mit den ausgeblendeten Sektoren ist damit aber auch noch nicht gelöst. Ein Magnetfeld von außen könnte hier zusätzlich Sicherheit geben. Mit den anderen Bauteilen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus.

Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es Sinn macht, die Platte mit echten Daten voll zu schreiben. Dann hat man ja etwas, was man erst mal analysieren muss. Vielleicht kann man ein Skript schreiben, was per Zufall README-Dateien und Handbücher, Changelogs usw. (aus dem Internet) auf die Platte schreibt.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Mittlerweile habe ich mal 5 alte Platten aufgeschraubt und die silbernen Scheiben geben nette "Bierdeckel" her 

 

Die Daten sind vermutlich noch vorhanden. Man müsste die Scheiben jetzt "nur" reinigen, in einem Reinraum in eine baugleiche Platte einbauen und "schon" kann man die Daten wieder lesen  :Wink: 

Die Scheiben als solche können giftig sein. Beim Öffnen der Platten kann giftiger Staub freigesetzt werden. Die Scheiben können splittern und dann sehr scharfe Kanten haben. Persönlich stört mich die Anfälligkeit auf Fettflecken - man sieht bei jedem Anfassen jeden Fingerabdruck. Darum verwende ich die Scheiben zum Reflektieren von Licht.

----------

## l3u

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/pc2_sdd1/0
> 
> 

 

Das ist auch das Gescheiteste. Nullen reichen. Alles andere ist Paranoia. Und WENN da ein paar defekte Sektoren sind, die dadurch nicht erreicht werden können, dann kann ich mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen, dass man damit was anfangen kann. Höchstwahrscheinlich hätte auch schon das bloße Füllen der Festplatte mit Nullen gereicht, ganz ohne verschlüsselten Container.

----------

## toralf

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In anderen Anleitungen heisst es 2x mit zufalls Daten aus /dev/urandom überschreiben sei sicher genug

 Die ganze Platte 1x mit dd von /dev/zero zu überschreiben reicht m.E. völlig aus, alles andere sind "urban legends".

----------

